# My story - pain almost constant



## Paolopaul (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi,

I'm new to this website as I started showing symptoms of ibs a couple of months ago.

I was on the NSAID Naproxen for a couple of months before that and one day it upset my stomach causing low abdominal pain and diarrhoea. I immeadiately came off the painkiller but I kept getting low levels of pain in my abdomen, sometimes a bit worse and sometimes none at all.

The doctors suggested it might settle down but a few weeks later changed their mind to IBS. I've had a blood test, ultrasound, stool test and waiting on a breath test, but so far all clear.

THEN the bad bit happened. Out of nowhere my symptoms got far worse, almost constant tummy pain and sore ribs, made worse by almost all foods. It's running my life and I don't know what to do.

Ive seen a dietician and so now I am reducing my fibre but taking flaxseed supplements with my breakfast. I have also upped my fluid intake and eating more fruit - the results of this so far are some constipation, thin stools and more bloating pain so not going well.

The dietician reckons it's IBS-C but I'm going for a poo every day once at least so not sure if that makes sense? If it wasn't for the pain I'd have no major concerns about my bowel habits at all.

In terms of stress, the pain getting far worse coincided with the arrival of my first child - so lack of sleep and regular eating came into play but I'm on top of this now. I have a lot of anxiety and stress around how this condition is affecting my ability to parent, and will be attending CBT and possibly hypnotherapy in January. I'm also doing yoga every day which helps a little.

So with my current quality of life so low, can anyone advise on what I could try next? Any medications or diets that are worth discussing with my doctor? Or just any words of encouragement... it seems most with IBS have on and off symptoms to can't work out why mine are constant!

Thanks for reading, any advice much appreciated.

Paul


----------



## liz:) (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi. I've had plenty of trouble with constant symptoms. In my case, I was and still can be in a very constant state of pain due to stress or what I am eating. Your pain will not last forever as long as you change your diet or begin medications in my opinion. I would recommend discussing the FODMAP diet with your doctor. It's important to remember that this isn't going to last forever and that you can get better.


----------



## Grace2020 (Jan 23, 2020)

Paul, it's sounds like we're on a similar journey. My issues started with a course of antibiotics and Naproxen in May 2018. I only took Naproxen for 3-4 days because it hurt my tummy so much. Since then, I've had near-constant problems. I've had periods of constipation, and can understand why I get a noisy tummy, bloating, belly discomfort and back pains when that's happening, What I don't comprehend is why, when everything has been pretty regular for a number of months, I still have every single symptom on a daily basis. However, even though I'm regular, I often have the sensation that I'm not finished. I've heard that's a pretty common thing. I also suffer more at certain times in my menstrual cycle.

I've tried FODMAP, I avoid lactose (although I occasionally slip up and pay the price). I've tried various different antispasmodics/acid inhibitors/amitriptyline//prebiotics and probiotics, all with little to no impact. I've had a hydrogen breath test, multiple blood tests, and all normal. The only thing that was slightly raised was CA19-9 tumour marker - which sent everyone, including myself, into a panic last summer. Fortunately CT scan was clear, as was the sigmoidoscopy. I've now been dumped on the medical scrap heap of those who can't be helped,

I had 3 near symptomless days over Xmas, but things have sadly returned to normal. I know stress affects me, but I don't feel I'm stressed right now - apart from these symptoms! When I sleep badly, the effect on my tummy is immediate. It's so frustrating, mainly because I can't stop searching for a way to fix me. Yoga helps. Listening to guided meditations at bedtime helped break my insomnia cycle. Yet the magic cure still eludes me. Someone recommended Dr Rangan Chatterjee's book The 4 Pillar Plan, but my copy only arrived this morning so I can't comment on it's effectiveness right now.

Apologies for the long ramble, but it's hard to give a more concise description of nearly 2 years of symptoms and suffering. Sorry to hear you're going through a similar thing. I don't seem to fit the mould for any of the usual IBS types, so I think a combination of antibiotics upsetting my gut flora, coupled with the nasty side effects of Naproxen have made me sensitive to a lot of foods that I would otherwise have tolerated just fine. However, if I cut out all spicy, acidic, sugary, FODMAP, salty, fatty, carbonated, gluten-containing, lactose-containing foods, there's not a lot of joy left in eating/drinking. I've taken out the lactose & all carbonated drinks for now as I know I feel worse when I've had those. Perhaps I'm just going to have to accept this is the new normal for me, but I'm not quite ready to admit defeat yet.

Best of luck on your journey x


----------



## Patientje (Feb 8, 2020)

Dear Paul,

The pain only symptom I do fully recognize.
Since end of September 2019, constant severe abdominal pain. Limiting me in all activities.
Blood, colonoscopy, revealed no abnormalities.

Tried fodmap, probiotics, peppermint capsules and currently hypnotherapy.

All the above did not bring any relief, sometime really doubting if this can by IBS.

Although is real tough to keep hoping for beter times I have to tell you that I had severe abdominal pain from 2005 on till 2008, I had all possible tests and tried all possible remedies at that time.
But it went from 2007 eventually beter, till it was on the background in end of 2007. From 2008 it went really well I was pain free!

How and why I did relapse, no idea.
The only thing that keeps me fighting each day are my wife and kids and the knowledge that the situation can change positive.

As living and coping with chronic pain is an unbelievable hard and unbearable at many time,
I wish you all the best.

What helps me out in times that is too hard to for me to cope with the pain is walking outside and watch the landscape. Sometimes I walk till my feet are sour, just to get the pain sensation away from the abdomen.

Hope for some relief for you all.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## Paolopaul (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for your replies.

My journey has had some odd changes in the last few months. In January I returned to work and after a struggle my symptoms started to improve towards the end of the month. By the start of Feb I was pain free and gradually introducing foods and drinks back into my diet. However, this coincided with a recurrence of my shoulder pain that put me on the naproxen in the first place.

I spent the next four months gradually improving my neck and shoulder without medication. No trouble with my tummy throughout, and able to eat and drink whatever I wanted. Last week I was pain free until Friday - and out of nowhere my tummy symptoms are back as bad as ever!

Incredibly frustrating and a bit ridiculous. I spoke to the doctor who said that acute injuries can sometimes stop chronic pain whilst they are hurting.

So from what I am being told I can either have IBS or neck and shoulder pain - both incredibly debilitating! Clearly there are underlying anxiety issues, and Im on low level duloxetine, doing CBT and having acupuncture to try to help with this.

Has anyone else encountered symptoms that come and go depending on pain elsewhere in the body?


----------



## HannahSmith (Jul 7, 2021)

Depression has already turned into constant pain. Depression is characterized by intrusive thoughts that are very difficult to get rid of. If you feel that you are scrolling through the same memories and questions in your head for the hundredth time, shift your attention to any object. Please pick up a pebble from the ground, examine it, note the color, texture, weight, twirl it in your hands, think about what it looks like. Instead of a pebble, you can use any other object - a key, a leaf from a tree, anything that comes to hand. It is vital to concentrate on contemplation. After a few minutes, gloomy thoughts will recede. A good remedy is also Red Bali Kratom Capsules | Amazing Botanicals.


----------

